# Naturteich im Wald für Karauschen - mind. Größe?



## kaddiey (23. Apr. 2013)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde!

Ich bin ganz neu hier und vor allem auch da, um mich zu informieren, ob meine Idee überhaupt realisierbar ist.
Wir besitzen seit kurzem ein kleines Waldgrundstück, das an unser Bauland angrenzt. Dort steht auch eine Fasanen-Fütterungsstelle. Da der Platz mit der Fütterungsstelle der einzig ebene Fleck ist, wollen wir den Jäger bitten, sie von unserem Grund wegzunehmen. Allerdings nur dann, wenn wir etwas Sinnvolles damit anfangen können.

Wäre es möglich, einen kleinen Naturteich zu graben (also nicht mit Folie abgedeckt, sondern am liebsten mit der Rüttelmethode verdichtet wie u.a. von Sepp Holzer beschrieben) und Karauschen einzusetzen?
*Wie klein darf so ein Karauschen-Naturteich sein?* Denn erstens ist dort nicht unendlich viel Platz und zweitens möchten wir die Größe der Fasanenstelle nicht wirklich überschreiten, da es sonst mit den Behörden Probleme geben könnte. Eigentlich darf man das ja nicht... einfach so einen Fischteich im Wald anlegen (oder doch und ich weiß es nicht?). Aber da war auch vorher schon eine von Menschenhand errichtete Baumaßnahme und die Gemeinde dort ist recht kulant; ich denke, das sollte uns durchgehen.

Hin und wieder (nach Regenfällen, Schneeschmelze...) rinnt auch ein Bach in der Nähe vorbei, da könnten wir dann auch für Wasseraustausch sorgen, jedoch nicht regelmäßig.
Karauschen sind ja recht robust, was die Wasserverhältnisse betrifft.

Wir würden sie auch nicht riesig groß werden lassen, sondern sie als __ Speisefische verwenden. Ich weiß, dass sich die Geister am Speisegehalt der __ Karausche scheiden, aber ich hab die in Butter gebratenen Karauschen meines Opas immer geliebt! 

Ich nehme an, Karauschen sind ohnehin die einzigen Fische, die solch widrige Bedingungen überstehen würden (wenn überhaupt). Oder was meint ihr?

Herzlichen Dank für eure Erfahrungswerte und Tipps!
Liebe Grüße,
Katharina


----------



## kaddiey (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich im Wald für Karauschen - mind. Größe?*

Hallo nochmal!

Noch eine kurze Ergänzung bzgl. der Bezeichnung: Ich spreche von einem Himmelsteich mit Karauschen, bei dem hin und wieder mit Bachwasser "nachgeholfen" wird. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Maki (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich im Wald für Karauschen - mind. Größe?*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und mein Name ist Markus.

Ich bin so dreist und schließe mich dem Thema an, weil sich viele Fregen überschneiden.

Ich besitze einen Teich in Niederbayern. Abmessungen 4x8m. Die maximale Tiefe beträgt etwa 1,6m. Der Untergrund ist lehmig mit einer Schlammschicht von etwa 10 cm. Frischwasser erhält er lediglich durch Regenswasser von mehreren Dachflächen. Die Sichttiefe liegt bei etwa 30 cm. Da es ein Naturteich ist, sollte dies normal sein. Die Werte liegen im grünen Bereich, wobei die Gesamthärte mit 20° wohl etwas hoch ist. Als Bepflanzung sind __ Rohrkolben, __ Binsen, __ Schilf, __ Lilien und eine Seerose vorhanden. Vor kurzem habe ich den Teich nahezu vollständig abgepumpt um einen Wasseraustausch zu erreichen, da der Teich schon seit zehn Jahren fast unberührt besteht, und einen solarbetriebenen Pumpspeicher mit einem gewöhnlichen Pumpenvorfilter installiert. (Eine Umwälzung von etwa 7l/min ist so gewährleistet) Damit will ich lediglich die Wassergüte, nicht die optische Qualität verbessern.

Ein Besatz fand noch nicht statt. 

Ich würde jedoch gerne einen durchführen, was der Grund ist, wieso ich mich hier melde. Ich hätte an Karauschen gedacht.

Meine Fragen:
-Ist eine ähnlich starke Wassertrübung wie durch einen Besatz mit Karpfen oder Schleien zu erwarten (Gründeln)?
-Als Gesellschaftsfische würden mir __ Moderlieschen (Algenreduzierung) vorschweben, ist mein Teich geeignet (Alternativen)?
-Welche Stückzahlen wären sinnvoll?
-Welcher Räuber eignet sich für diese Fischarten und diesen Teich als Bestandsregulierer?
-Gibt es Alternativen zu den Karauschen?

Ich bedanke mich schon im Voraus und hoffe auf kompetente Antworten.

Liebe Grüße,

Markus


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich im Wald für Karauschen - mind. Größe?*

Hallo Markus,

zu Deinen Fragen:

Wenn Du die Wassergüte verbessern willst, solltest Du gar keine Fische einsetzen.

Und ja, Karauschen gründeln.
Es sind Schwarmfische, als mindestens 6 Stück.
Sie vermehren sich auch wie blöd, also am besten nicht füttern, dann reguliert sich das mehr oder weniger von alleine.
__ Moderlieschen sind keine __ Algenfresser, sondern leben in erster Linie von anfliegenden Insekten.

Zur Algenbeseitigung sind Fische generell nicht geeignet, denn alles, was vorne hineingeht, kommt hinten als Algenfutter wieder raus.

Edit: Karauschen <-- Klick
Hilft Dir das weiter?


----------



## Maki (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich im Wald für Karauschen - mind. Größe?*

Danke Christine,

Vielleicht sollte ich meine Prioritäten formulieren. 

-Hauptziel ist ein dem natürlichen Vorbild nahekommender Bestand. (Bitte sagt nicht: "Kein Fisch!") 
-Ich hätte gerne einen gesunden und angemessenen, sich selbst reproduzierenden Karauschenbestand.
-Wie sollte dieser für meinen Teich aussehen
-Ich weiß, dass Karpfenartige in einem gewissen Maß gründeln. Mich würde interessieren, ob zu erwarten ist, dass ein angemessener Karauschenbestand den Teich deart umpflügt und aufwühlt, wie es Karpfen tun würden. (Auf bayrisch: "Einen richtigen Saustall verursachen?"
-Sind Gesellschaftsfische, sinnvoll bzw. zuträglich? Ist eine Bestandsreguliereung durch andere Fische nötig?

Danke im Voraus und liebe Grüße,

Markus


----------



## Andreas A. (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich im Wald für Karauschen - mind. Größe?*

Hallo,
auf folgender Seite kann man sich zu artenschutzrechtlich relevanten Arten in Niedersachsen vorzügliche Artensteckbriefe herunterladen: 
http://www.nlwkn.niedersachsen.de/portal/live.php?navigation_id=8038&article_id=46103&_psmand=26
Die __ Karausche ist auch dabei. Vielleicht werden dadurch schon einige Fragen beantwortet.

Zum Verdichten des Untergrunds kann ich folgendes sagen. Ich habe bereits mehrere solcher Gewässer gesehen, die dann nach wenigen Jahren undicht geworden sind. Dabei handelte es sich um Gewässer deren Untergrund absichtlich verdichtet wurde oder um Gewässer die "zufällig" z. B. auf Übungsplätzen auf Panzerstraßen durch Verdichtung entstanden sind. Gerade im Wald hätte ich die Befürchtung, dass irgendwann Baumwurzeln den verdichteten Untergrund durchbrechen und das ganze undicht wird.

Vielleicht kann jemand anderes hier im Forum genauer beurteilen, unter welchen Voraussetzungen man mit der Rüttelmethode eine dauerhafte Lösung erwarten kann.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Limnos (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich im Wald für Karauschen - mind. Größe?*

Hi

Ich kann etwas zur Karauschenhaltung sagen, da sie dank __ Reiher die einzigen überlebenden Fische in einem meiner Teiche sind. (die anderen waren Goldfische) Bei den bei uns (Niederrhein) milden Wintern haben sich über 20 Jahre hinweg 70 cm Maximaltiefe bei bei 25% der Fläche von 8m x 6m als ausreichend erwiesen. Zu verdichteten Naturteichen kann ich nichts sagen, erinnere mich aber an ein Teichbuch, in dem eine doppelte Lage ungebrannter Lehmziegel, mit Stampfer verdichtet als ausreichen erachtet wurde. Was ich nicht weiß ist, ob die Ziegelrohlinge flach oder seitlich aufrecht verlegt werden sollen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Maki (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich im Wald für Karauschen - mind. Größe?*

Hallo zusammen,

An Wolfgang: Ich plane nun 6 Karauschen (ein- und zweisömmrig) zu besetzen. Die Kapazität lässt nach meinem bisherigem Wissensstand nicht mehr zu.(Verbessert mich ruhig). Nachdem du langjährige Erfahrung mit Karauschen hast, würde mich interessieren, ob sie den Teich in einem Übermaß verschmutzen. Eine "natürliche" Trübung ist vollkommen akzeptabel, weil es ein Naturteich ohne Folie ist und auch ein naturnaher Teich sein soll. Ist das Anzahl für 25 Kubikmeter ok?

Viele Grüße,

Markus


----------



## kaddiey (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich im Wald für Karauschen - mind. Größe?*

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Oh, ich entschuldige mich vielmals für meine späte Antwort!! Hatte das Thema abonniert, aber erst heute ist eine (zusammenfassende) Mail gekommen. Ich dachte, die käme bei jeder Antwort- 

Aber VIELEN DANK für eure Antworten und Erfahrungen!
Markus, dein Thema passt ja wirklich perfekt - ich werde deine Überlegungen mit Spannung verfolgen.

Ich bin nun ein bisschen mit dem Maßband herumgeirrt und denke, mehr als 5x6m werden sich nicht ausgehen. Was denkt ihr - 5 oder 6 Karauschen (die man aber nicht auswachsen lässt, sondern bei ca. 30cm rausfischt) ok oder zu klein? Der Link von Andreas würde mich hinsichtlich der sicher kargen Wasserqualität unterstützen; ich weiß aber nicht, ob mein Minitümpel nicht doch zu klein ist. Es stünde sogar: "Bevorzugt besiedelt werden verwachsene kleine Auengewässer, die gelegentlich überflutet werden" - das wäre genau meine Situation: stehender Tümpel, der hin und wieder mit Frischwasser (nach Regenfällen etc.) aus dem Bach aufgefrischt werden kann.

Noch eine Frage bzgl. Lehmverdichtung/Rüttelmethode: Was passiert denn, wenn so ein Teich einbricht?
Also bei Karauschen liest man immer, dass die sogar einen kurzzeitig ausgetrockneten Teich überleben würden, weil sie sich dann im Boden vergraben. (!)
Könnte man die dann nicht rausholen, sobald man merkt, dass etwas mit dem Wasserstand nicht stimmt, in mehreren Eimern aufbewahren, den Teich ablassen und doch mit Teichfolie verdichten und nach einer kurzen Regenerationszeit des Wassers wieder einsetzen?
Oder passiert so ein Teicheinbruch rasend schnell? Bzw. wie lange bräuchte das Wasser, um wieder stabil zu werden (nach Einsetzen einer Folie)?
Ich würde es einfach wirklich gerne nur mit Naturmaterialien probieren...

Danke nochmal!

Herzliche Grüße,
Katharina


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich im Wald für Karauschen - mind. Größe?*

Hallo Katharina,

im ersten Augenblick erscheint mit ein Teich von 5 x 6 m bei entsprechender Tiefe ausreichend für 5 bis 6 Karauschen. 

Ein paar Dinge stören mich daran: Du willst die Fische als __ Speisefische - also denke ich, auf die Dauer musst Du füttern, damit sie in absehbarer Zeit eine verwertbare Größe erreichen und spätestens da zweifel ich an der technikfreien Methode. 
Zumal - wenn das Grundstück so ist, wie ich mir das vorstelle, der Teich im Schatten liegt und so eine ausreichende Bepflanzung eher schwierig wird, der Nährstoffeintrag durch Falllaub aber erheblich erhöht ist.

Das alles klingt für mich in Verbindung mit gründelnden Fischen nach einem schlammigen, trüben Tümpel. Nix, was ich in Nähe des Hauses haben möchte. Die kleinen Waldteiche, die ich als ruhig und klar kenne, haben alle keinen Fischbesatz.

Auch denke ich, die Lehm-/Rüttelmethode wird im (Kosten-)Aufwand - wenn man nicht wirklich geeigneten Untergrund hat - nicht geringer als ein anständiger Folienteich.

Und zu guter  Letzt: "Überleben" hat für mich nichts mit optimaler Haltung zu tun, die meiner Meinung nach jedes Lebewesen verdient, dass ich in meine Obhut zwinge. Was ist, wenn der Teich hops geht, wenn Du nicht da bist?


----------



## Maki (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich im Wald für Karauschen - mind. Größe?*

Hallo Katharina,

Da bei einem Besatz von fünf oder sechs Karauschen der Ertrag sicher nicht im Vordergrund steht, d.h. es kein Weltuntergang wäre, wenn die Wasserqualität des Teichs keinen Fischbesatz zulassen würde, solltest du meiner Meinung nach deinen Wunschteich ausheben und nach gegebener Zeit Pflanzen nach deinen Vorstellungen einbringen. Danach kannst du beobachten wie er sich entwickelt und abwägen, ob ein Besatz klappen könnte. (Stichwort: Wachstum der Pflanzen/Wasserqualität). Folie oder nicht Folie hängt meiner Meinung nach von den gegebenen Umständen ab. Ich habe zum Beispiel das Glück, dass der Boden in den oberen Schichten fest und lehmig ist und weiter unten Kies kommt. Folie würde ich als sinnvoll befinden, wenn die Bodenschichten, auch die Deckschicht, sehr locker sind und ständig mit Aus-/Abschwemmungen zu rechnen ist. Wenn mit größeren Wassermassen zu rechnen ist solltest du einen Mönch mit einplanen, damit ein gleichmäßiger, bzw. kein zu hoher Wasserstand gewährleistet ist. Siehe hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mönch_(Teichwirtschaft)

Wenn du eine Stelle mit mehr als einem Meter Tiefe umsetzt, sollte es mit 5 oder sechs Karauschen kein Problem sein, solange die anderen Anforderungen erfüllt sind.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen,

Markus


----------



## kaddiey (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich im Wald für Karauschen - mind. Größe?*

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Ja, ich denke, dann wird es wie folgt ablaufen: Erst mal das Teichchen ausheben, abdichten usw., dann mit Pflanzenbesatz einige Zeit/ein-zwei Jahre stehen lassen. Wenn sich das Wasser klar stabilisiert, kann ich es ja mit Karauschen probieren. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Maki (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich im Wald für Karauschen - mind. Größe?*

Hallo,

Wenn es dann mit den Karauschen nicht klappt, dann hast du trotzdem einen Teich in dem sich bestimmt andere Bewohner ansiedeln


----------



## kaddiey (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Naturteich im Wald für Karauschen - mind. Größe?*

Hallo hallo!

Ja, das stimmt natürlich. Auch wenn ich Fischbesatz toll fände, aber da kann man ja abwarten, wie es sich entwickelt.
In jedem Fall vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

lg


----------

